# NRS Ninja Freestyle PFD



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Love this jacket bought a black one in the beginning of the season love its low profile for tricks had to return my first one because the bottom left strap was coming loose on me NRS exchanged it for me no questions asked so i got the limited edition color and im very pleased thanks NRS!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

yea i love it too. have been wearing it for the past few weeks and it has been great.


----------

